# Paracord 550 - Local Source



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I searched all the local outdoors shops and only found one shop that carried the nylon "Paracord 550". However, it was only available in 100' lengths. A couple of shops had the stiffer polyester "accessory cord" in several thicknesses. After almost giving up on a local supply a friend mentioned Michaels craft store. Sure enough they sell it in 16' lengths and in many colours for only a few dollars. I happened to have a 50% coupon so it cost me less than $2.00!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hobby Lobby has it.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have both Hobby Lobby and Michael's here. Do they carry camo paracord where you are? This is great. I would really like to see what I'm buying before purchasing. Those online photos just don't convey the camo color options well.

Michael's:

http://www.michaels.com/Parachute-Cord/bd1508,default,pd.html?cgid=products-beads-stringing&start=1

Hobby Lobby:

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/search/?keyword=paracord&perpage=12&match=AND&F_Sort=2

If the websites are up to date, Michael's does not carry camo, and Hobby Lobby carries just the light-colored Desert Camo. I was looking for shades of green and olive.

Still, it's worth a trip to look. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

My local Army Navy store has lots of it in 50 and 100. The bright orange is what I use for my outdoor, hiking equipment. Also have the black in my BOB.


----------



## Icelander (Jan 7, 2013)

If you want to go the Amazon route I see it there for $3.98 for 50 ft. in green camo.


----------



## lurker (Jan 8, 2013)

eBay.com $5.49US Free shipping. This should be good until Feb. 7.

Army Green Desert Parachute Cord 550 7 Core Strand 100FT Nylon Outdoor Survival

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Green-Desert-Parachute-Cord-550-7-Core-Strand-100FT-Nylon-Outdoor-Survival-/130782597423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7340112f


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got some really crappy para cord from Amazon, it was cheap, but they sent me the wrong color, and its falling apart already. You get what you pay for. 
It said " military grade ".


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just placed an order at Gorilla Paracord: http://www.gorillaparacord.com/

$9.95 includes shipping to Tulsa.

*Item ID*

*ITEMS*

*PRICE*

*QTY*

*TOTAL*

Paracord

550 Paracord Commercial Type III 7-Strand
*Color:* Woodland Camo
*Length:* 100FT - $6.78

$9.95

1

$9.95

Maybe not the cheapest. I will follow up with a report when it arrives.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

lurker said:


> eBay.com $5.49US Free shipping. This should be good until Feb. 7.
> 
> Army Green Desert Parachute Cord 550 7 Core Strand 100FT Nylon Outdoor Survival
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Green-Desert-Parachute-Cord-550-7-Core-Strand-100FT-Nylon-Outdoor-Survival-/130782597423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7340112f


Hmmm ... ships all the way from China. To save just a few dollars, I wonder how long for delivery. For me, I would pay more with maybe more assurance to get items sooner.


----------



## lurker (Jan 8, 2013)

lurker said:


> eBay.com $5.49US Free shipping. This should be good until Feb. 7.
> 
> Army Green Desert Parachute Cord 550 7 Core Strand 100FT Nylon Outdoor Survival
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Army-Green-Desert-Parachute-Cord-550-7-Core-Strand-100FT-Nylon-Outdoor-Survival-/130782597423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7340112f


I just noticed that while shipping is free to Canada, it is $1.90 to the U.S.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Hobby Lobby has it.


Nice! Thanks for this info. I had a hard time finding it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Lobby has it.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I have USA made, black only, seven inner strand, 550 Paracord. I bought bulk (9000 ft) and have been selling it to friends and family at $4 per 100ft. It was also great for Xmas gifts to buddy's and stocking suffers. I don't want to post it here in the for sale section because I am not really in any hurry to unload it, people come back and want more. It wasn't a money making venture it was just to get a reduced price for my friends and myself. I have about 2000 ft in 100 ft lengths I could sell to my SS Forum friends. I could sell it for $4 per 100ft and I am guessing $1 shipping USA. I can check shipping tomorrow (Saturday) and know for sure. Anyone can PM me and let me know if your interested, I have PayPal. When its gone its gone, I don't plan on doing this again any time soon. I cut it in 100ft only to make it a little easier on me. Its a pretty good deal for USA made. If you want to know where it came from and/or read about it go to paracordking.com and look at the 3000ft USA bulk rolls. Black only and 100ft only.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've purchased large rolls off eBay, I'll just unroll 100ft at a time and work from the smaller spool. Never had an issue with getting "knock-off" paracord.


----------



## garystl (Jan 16, 2013)

I buy from supplycaptain.com. lots of colors and fast shipping via USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

CAS said:


> Just placed an order at Gorilla Paracord: http://www.gorillaparacord.com/
> 
> $9.95 includes shipping to Tulsa.
> 
> ...


The referenced paracord arrived today and it looks great.


----------



## bisbob (Jan 20, 2013)

Old Grouch's Military Surplus in Canton, NC has a variety of colors for $6-7/100'.

Usually a search on Google will turn up someone selling a 1,000' roll for $40 or so.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

There is a post about paracord here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9943-is-rothco-paracord-any-good/?hl=paracord#entry103356 just in case anybody has not read it. It has some relevant info you might find interesting.

I will amend my original post by saying this. I recently found an online supplier that is selling the real deal, honest, to the exact specification that the military requires, paracord in the correct (and only the correct) colors at a price that is reasonable. They also sell commercial paracord. I just purchased a bunch of both from them, and the batch I got was very satisfactory. The cord that they said was mill spec contained the required ID color pattern which identified a known supplier, and while the overall quality of all the cord I got was good, there was a distinct difference in feel, stretch and slip, between the mil spec cord and the commercial. The commercial cord varied a fair amount between colors, but the two colors of mil spec were indestinguishable except for color.

I am not affiliated with the company, get no advertisiing fee's or anything else from them, and don't guarantee ANYTHING. I just want to pass along the source of what I thought was a good deal on a hard to find item.

The webpage is: http://www.paracord.net/militarycord.htm

If you buy the 300 foot spools the price drops down to about 9 cents per foot, which is not much more than most places charge for commercial grade cord, and quality on that is a total crapshoot. The commercial grade cord I got from them is as good as any, better than most, and in the 300 foot rolls again, the price at about 6.6 cents per foot is better than average.

A word of warning, campingsurvival.com is selling cord from time to time as low as $40 per 1000 foot spool, but the quality is terrible, I actually called and complained about their new "round" cord because the spool they sent was completely unusable. They were very nice, sent out another spool for free that same day, and didn't even ask for the defective roll back, but the quality of the replacement was not much better. I will not buy ANY cord from them again. YMMV of course.


----------

